# malinois VS Shephards



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

There was a huge debate that shephards are far more superior in all aspects than the Malinois. I am very curious to every ones thoughts on the subject. The guy I was talking to had been in SCH for over 10 years and says that in no way shape or form will the Mal every be on the same lever as the shep........ I look forward to your responces.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Have both GSD and Mals- Mals are Ferrari's to the GSD. Mals are non-stop ever ready bunnies. Mals have at least up to this point less problems with HD, coat care is easier....Mals might be harder for an inexperienced or new handler, but if your looking for drive,intensity,willing to work you probably want a Mal. Mals will work until they drop, so you need to watch for signs of fatigue to protect them.Those that criticize a Mal, either can't handle the intensity or never owned one-how could you not like success. I love the GSD, but Mals are the best! IMO


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

<see other thread> (sheptastics)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And it all depends on what you want it for and like...If you haul loads, sports cans can do it better get a truck. If you like the smaller frame and 24/7 action of the Mal go for it. The German Shepherd has been the standard for MANY years. They are a good all round dog if the breeding is solid.

For the K-9 sports, the Mal IS THE dog to beat. More and more are showing up in KNPV and police service work than the other breeds. And you carry 55 pounds and not 95 pounds better if doing SAR. I still like my Bouvs but am looking to step to the dark side!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> Have both GSD and Mals- Mals are Ferrari's to the GSD. Mals are non-stop ever ready bunnies. Mals have at least up to this point less problems with HD, coat care is easier....Mals might be harder for an inexperienced or new handler, but if your looking for drive,intensity,willing to work you probably want a Mal. Mals will work until they drop, so you need to watch for signs of fatigue to protect them.Those that criticize a Mal, either can't handle the intensity or never owned one-how could you not like success. I love the GSD, but Mals are the best! IMO


Mo you would NEVER make that statement if you had big Bouvs!!! :mrgreen: \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> <see other thread> (sheptastics)


What is a Shephard Carol? Is that a GSD prescribed Viagra by the Vet? Are Sheptastics Flexible dogs like Elastics?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> What is a Shephard Carol? Is that a GSD prescribed Viagra by the Vet? Are Sheptastics Flexible dogs like Elastics?


I dunno what they are..I found them here

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/malinois-vs-sheptastics-9611/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I keep wondering how the "thresholds" discussion raised in another thread is really more about the differences between these two breeds. What are ideal thresholds for these individual breeds and why? Or, are we really just getting into the generic sport dog which is really the KNPV approach [mix and match where necessary to get the perfect specimen and without regard to breed purity].

Terrasita


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

I have always been a fan of German Shepherds through and through but I can honestly say that if you want a serious working dog and a dog that will get the job done, get a Malinois.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

But why???? What distinguishes them other than size, build, ease of care [coat]? One post mentioned that they are energizer bunnys. Why wouldn't the best of the GSD world be comparable to the best of the Malinois world? On the the working KNPV bouvier breeders from the Netherlands characterized the mal as having his drive at the surface, easily tapped into. In stark contrast, the bouvier's drive is like a dormant volcano lying beneath the surface, not as easily tapped into but when you do, lookout. So I could see if you wanted easy reactivity, a mal would be your best bet. I'm not sure if its like the BC in the herding world--perceived as easier to train because of certain attributes but does that necessarily make it better?


Terrasita


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Mo you would NEVER make that statement if you had big Bouvs!!_!














"

If you read that quickly- sounds like something else:-kand I would say How do you know?O 
but to much grooming needed to get the hair out of their eyes-and I like to see what the dog might be thinking.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mo, I read it quickly, too:-o 

As for hair over their eyes and not seeing what they're "thinking", I always cut my Briard's hair over his face but at my first trial because I'd promised the breeder I would show him once, I tied it up with a hair band. he looked like a circus pony. When we entered the field for Schutzdienst, I could hear the sniggers and see the helper smile. But my "homemade" shaggy dog had the last laugh\\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Speed readers! That'll teach ya...My male needs no grooming and the female gets cut twice a year. Other than that there isn't anything special about the coat. If you are into short coats, the Malinois is the choice. Briars and things can get on the Bouvs and you do need to watch for that after outings. _*SPEED AWAY!!!!! :mrgreen: *_


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"As for hair over their eyes and not seeing what they're "thinking", I always cut my Briard's hair over his face but at my first trial because I'd promised the breeder I would show him once, I tied it up with a hair band. he looked like a circus pony. When we entered the field for Schutzdienst, I could hear the sniggers and see the helper smile. But my "homemade" shaggy dog had the last laugh_







" 

I love that....it reminded me when I put Hugo in FR for his Brevet. One of the decoys was commenting that he looked like a squirrel, and what possibly could he do?...He took the decoy down-and the sidelines clapped and hollered, taken down by "a flying squirrel"- the name stuck and Hugo also got the last laugh. 

Howard when I grow up, I might consider a big wooly bear Bouvier- we had one in the FR club, and I took care of one of the police officers Bouvier- I liked them fine- not as Fast as the mal, but you know when they get to you, it is going to HURT!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Shepherd - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aJOvxu6lP0

Malinois - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmnFK2aewCw

You decide


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think I peed Myself ha ha ha ha... I gues videos tell no lies..... Thanks for the great laugh


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Shepherd - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aJOvxu6lP0
> 
> Malinois - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmnFK2aewCw
> 
> You decide


Poor GSD to have owners that encourage crap like that. ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Your point is?

Do we have to do another video with our GSD? lol )


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That GSD in that video is smarter than you think. That GSD was telling those owners what he thought about them. He was telling them that there was NO bad guy out there. It was his way of telling them what he thought about them, even the kid. Now that is smart.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And I thought it had worms


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> But why???? What distinguishes them other than size, build, ease of care [coat]? One post mentioned that they are energizer bunnys. Why wouldn't the best of the GSD world be comparable to the best of the Malinois world? On the the working KNPV bouvier breeders from the Netherlands characterized the mal as having his drive at the surface, easily tapped into. In stark contrast, the bouvier's drive is like a dormant volcano lying beneath the surface, not as easily tapped into but when you do, lookout. So I could see if you wanted easy reactivity, a mal would be your best bet. I'm not sure if its like the BC in the herding world--perceived as easier to train because of certain attributes but does that necessarily make it better?
> 
> 
> Terrasita


I once heard there are only 3 kinds of Mals, at least in terms of how they respond to a harsh (too strong) correction. 

1. Shuts down
2. Gets even crazier
3. Attacks the handler

It's very interesting to me, all 3 of these types of Mals may look exactly the same at first glance: Hyper and reactive. Once you put them in a stressful situation (difficult work, inappropriate corrections, weird environment) each type of dog will react very differently. I think the question is, which dog do you want? Same goes for GSD vs Mal. What are you looking for. In terms of health and working longevity, at least from what I've heard, the Mal is the way to go. If you want a dog that stops and thinks before following a bad guy out a second floor window, GSD probably better than a Mal, although a Mal probably wouldn't have any problem making in. 

At our recent disaster search certification evaluation, my Mal jumped off a platform nearly 9 feet off the ground and landed as if he had jsut stepped off the front porch, at that point, I was glad I work a Mal. However, earlier in the day, during our first obedience exercise, we were doing figure 8's around two people with their dogs (testing dog-dog aggression), during the about turn he swung out and drilled his head into my groin. Right then I had to smile, gasp and pretend I was happy to be working a Mal. Being an inexperienced handler, Mals are tough. The inadvertent groin attack wasn't the dog's fault, it was mine because my obedience foundation was not solid, but that's something that comes with working Mals (at least when I work Mals). 

On the disaster rubble pile, Mals are typically like gazelles - for me, I've never seen a GSD cover rubble like a Mal, but good GSDs are still awesome on the rubble. Their agility is amazing.

For me, it's Mals. For people I train with, Mals, GSDs, Dutchies - we discuss this all the time. What I've determined is, you need to find a dog that can do the job (GSD, Dutchie, Mal, Lab, mixed breed, who cares), then you need to figure out which dog works with your personality. For me, I am not a fan of GSDs, never have been. That's just a personal preference. I work with a bunch of GSDs that are amazing at disaster work, but I would never want to have them myself. I've worked with a bunch of Mals who shouldn't be doing search work, at least IMHO (some GSDs, too). 

If you want a dog that goes 24/7, can go do incredible work even after 1.5 hours on the treadmill, like sensitive and reactive dogs, is compact, but still packs a huge wallup, then a Mal might be right for you. But it still boils down to finding the right dog (right genetics, right size, right disposition, etc) for the work you're doing.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Words of wisdom, thanks Tom. You are right.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom Moorcroft said:


> I once heard there are only 3 kinds of Mals, at least in terms of how they respond to a harsh (too strong) correction.
> 
> 1. Shuts down
> 2. Gets even crazier
> 3. Attacks the handler


Would that be true of most working GSDs as well or would there be additional options? I would say of my two Mals, my female would be the type to shut down and my male gets even crazier. Neither are handler aggressive.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

See post #15 and then #19. That will about cover it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

For the OP, I think you should call the people in that GSD video. Probably get that shitter cheap.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Now that's a great dog for a fireman to use at demos to teach children the stop, drop, and roll technique. See, every dog has a purpose. The kids would always remember that.


----------



## Tom Moorcroft (Aug 27, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Would that be true of most working GSDs as well or would there be additional options?


I think the other option is to just take the correction and go, "oh, I don't think I'll do that again," or "Oh, whatever" with little or no change in attitude or workability.


----------

